# Vet doesnt know whats wrong with dog - can anyone help?!



## harveyskye (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi - My vet doesnt know what is happenning to my 6 year old Staffy. I was wondering if anyone else had experience anything similar and had any advice.

To cut a very long story short - Here is a list of my dogs symptoms (Please note these symptoms are not every day - he had more good days then bad at the moment):
STARING - He will stare at the fence, radiator, oven - you name it he will stare at it for hours.
PACING - He will go around the garden for ages, coem in walk around the living ron, then the kitchen, back outside again, then come in again and walk around then out again and on and on.
PANTING - On a bad day he will pant standing up, sitting down, indoors, outdoors. (Our other dog doesnt in the same room so they are not hot)
SHAKING - Sometimes he will tremble/shake, it doesnt look like a seizure of any sort - more like a shivering like we do when cold. Again, this could be sitting, standing, indoors outdoors.
NAUGHTY! - On a bad day he doesnt respond to commands, does things he knows he is not allowed to do, barks lots, jumps on sofa (they trained not to) slightly more aggressive to other dog. 
NIGHT - Some nights he will bark - even though he has constand access to a dog flap into the garden and i find him out of his bed just in the kitchen.
DESTRUCTION - Found my patio door handle chewed and clawed the other day. (Again my dogs have constand access to outside through a large dog flap) 

The vets has done several checks including full bloods and he said they showed nothing. He has advised us to keep an eye on him and take him back if he gets worse or develops any new or worrying symptoms. They have also tried him on Zylkene which had no effect.

Has anyone ever experience anything like this before? There have been no changes at home. Its been going on for about 6-9 months now and some weeks he has more 'bad days' than others.

I love my dogs, but his behavior on a bad day is starting to worry me, especially with 2 kids in the house... I would do anything to help him.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear you & your boy are going through this  Can't really offer much help unfortunately but didn't want to just read and leave. Really hope someone who has some ideas sees this soon! 
Good luck to you both and I hope you get some help xx


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

When you say full bloods do you mean a FULL thyroid panel as in

A complete baseline thyroid profile is measured and typically includes total T4, total T3, free T4, free T3, T3AA and T4AA, and can include cTSH and/or TgAA.

I would urge that you do this.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

It could be many things but are you sure nothing happened around the time this behaviour started to frighten him as it sounds like some sort of fear induced stress?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My best suggestion is to get a second opinion from another vet. It sounds like dementia, but he is awfully young for it.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

harveyskye said:


> Hi - My vet doesnt know what is happenning to my 6 year old Staffy. I was wondering if anyone else had experience anything similar and had any advice.
> 
> To cut a very long story short - Here is a list of my dogs symptoms (Please note these symptoms are not every day - he had more good days then bad at the moment):
> STARING - He will stare at the fence, radiator, oven - you name it he will stare at it for hours.
> ...


What is his routine? 
If a dog of mine were exhibiting this behaviour I would be looking at my management of him first, then his health. 
Does your dog...
have two periods of excercise a day with some free running and interaction with other dogs?
have reward based training? 
have a regular routine?
have a bed where he can get away from the kids?
have a calm environment?

If you have answered yes to all the above, I would ask the vet for a referral to a specialist. 
If no to the above, adjust his life.

A good book which explains dog behaviour and training is: The Culture Clash` by Jean Donaldson.


----------



## harveyskye (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi ClaireandDaisy

Thank you for your reply, i appreciate your concern but his environment hasnt changed and is the first thing we checked. He has his own bed... he even has his own room - (where dogs beds are kids are not allowed - the dogs also have their own area of the garden they can access but the kids cant so we have given them a lovely choice of of they want interaction or not) so he can always go in their for peace. We do have double glazing etc and lots of space - He has constant access to outside, walks, we have done the Good Citizen dog training scheme with him and he passed with flying colours. Our house routine hasnt changed at all. Nothing is new. We are at home more i would say than ever before.
I dont think its the kids as they know t leave him alone when he in his bed and they dont go in there. Although saying that Harvey sometimes walks into their playroom and lies next to them all cuddled up when they are sitting and reading etc and wagging his tail so i think he loves the kids. It so hard as he's always there wagging his tail for us... Just that odd day.
We have another dog who is best friends with Harvey. We have honestly done everything we can. he does have a good routine. The only time he doesnt want to walk is in the snow or if its raining heavy then he wants to go home.
The vet has mentioned dementia a few times but has told us to monitor the situation. I just worry about him especially as our other dogs hasnt changed at all, just our Harv's.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you considered an MRI scan or asking to be referred to a neurologist??


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

some of those symptoms sounds like L2-HGA heres a blog written by a staffordshire bull terrier owner , explaining his symptoms.
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Health - L2-HGA


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

*I am no expert and don't want to sound scary* but I think you should get a second opinion or ask your vet to do a brain scan. Apart from the 'destuctive' and 'naughty' symptoms, my friend's dog had all the others, mild at first but gradually got worse, she was found to have a brain tumour.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I agree it could be neurological.

Is he insured?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I too do not want to be the voice of doom or worry unncessarily but my 6 year old SBT had a brain tumour; diagnosed when he was 4 and one of the first symptoms we noticed was staring into space for hours.

As it progressed he started to develop more demetia type symptoms.

HE also used to shake alot; although this came from nerve damage from an accident that happened when he was 2, he had spine damage and brain lesions from that... but when the tumour came back post treatment he would tremble and shake alot

I am wondering if neurological; it doesn't necessarily mean a brain tumour can be other things that could cause it - if insured would def ask if can have an MRI

My boy went for treatment at Cambridge vet school and it gave him 15 months more (they said 6 woudl be good).

I do hope you get it sorted, everyone thought I was over-reacting and I knew there was something not right.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A


harveyskye said:


> Hi - My vet doesnt know what is happenning to my 6 year old Staffy. I was wondering if anyone else had experience anything similar and had any advice.
> 
> To cut a very long story short - Here is a list of my dogs symptoms (Please note these symptoms are not every day - he had more good days then bad at the moment):
> STARING - He will stare at the fence, radiator, oven - you name it he will stare at it for hours.
> ...


First thought was Cognitive dysfunction syndrome, Staring, pacing, unresponsive to their name or owners or commands, vocal, these are all classic I think in some cases you can get trembling too although I cant remenber my old dog having tremors, it is mostly seen in older dogs its basically Doggie dementia. At six he may be young but it sounds like its possible its some kind of neurological/brain function problem.

second thought may be that it is some kind of seizure not all seizures are the Grand Mal most people thing of as classic, there are partial or focal seizures that only affect part of the brain so the types of behaviour you mentioned could fit.

Other thought is Hypo thyroid, a lot of vets dont connect if the dog isnt fat and lethargic, but thyroid problems can affect behaviour and even cause seizures. One of mine was ready to be written off as Epileptic and turned out to be Hypo Thyroid.
To give you an idea how vast the clinical signs are.

Clinical Signs of Canine Hypothyroidism

AKC Gazette - July 2003 pp 48-51 Coping With Thyroid Disease

Behavioral Problems
aggression / fearful / shyness / hyperactivity / lack of concentration / fly catching (biting at imaginary flies) / star gazing (staring in space) / inappropriate elimination (urine, feces)

Neuromuscular Problems
seizures / mental dullness / exercise intolerance / neurologic signs polyneuropathy / lethargy / weight gain / cold intolerance / mood swings hyperexcitability / stunted growth / chronic infections

Dermatologic Diseases
dry, scaly skin and dandruff / coarse, dull coat / bilateral symmetrical hair loss / rat tail, puppy coat / hyperpigmentation / seborrhea or greasy skin pyoderma or skin infections / myxedema / chronic offensive skin odor

Alterations in Cellular Metabolism
weakness / stiffness / laryngeal paralysis / facial paralysis / tragic expression / knuckling or dragging feet / muscle wasting / megaesophagus / head tilt / drooping eyelids

Reproductive Disorders
infertility of either sex / lack of libido / testicular atrophy / hypospermia aspermia / prolonged interestrus interval / absence of heat cycles / silent heats / pseudopregnancy / weak, dying or stillborn pups

Cardiac Abnormalities
slow heart rate (bradycardia) / cardiac arrhythmias / cardiomyopathys

Gastrointestinal Disorders
constipation / diarrhea / vomiting

Hematological Disorders
bleeding / bone marrow failure / low red blood cells / low white blood cells / low platelets

Ocular Diseases
corneal lipid deposits / corneal ulceration / uveitis Keratococonjunctivitis / sicca or dry eye / infections of eyelid glands (Meibomian gland)

Other Associated Disorders
lgA deficiency / loss of smell (dysosmia) / loss of taste / glycosuria / chronic active hepatitis / other endocrinopathies adrenal, pancreatic, parathyroid

As you can see from the Behaviour and neuro Muscular problems it could fit. Hypo Thyroid isnt included in the Normal Blood Panels, its a specific Blood test and he would need a full thyroid panel sent off to Idexx or Cambridge specialists Labs or Dechra as its now known, althought there may be other Endocrine labs.

From what you have said I would be thinking either Hypo Thyroid or Neurological of some description.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm no expert but it sounds as though you have an anxious dog on your hands either that or there is some chemical imbalance going on.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

delca1 said:


> *I am no expert and don't want to sound scary* but I think you should get a second opinion or ask your vet to do a brain scan. Apart from the 'destuctive' and 'naughty' symptoms, my friend's dog had all the others, mild at first but gradually got worse, she was found to have a brain tumour.


My thoughts entirely. A brain scan is what I would want in order to establish if he has a tumour as this could be why he is acting so strange. A forum friend had a young Mal with a brain tumour and he turned extremely aggressive overnight, no one could get near him. He had been acting weird for a couple of weeks prior to this. He was pts and a pm revealed the tumour. Poor boy.

As you have children you can't be too careful.


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

delca1 said:


> *I am no expert and don't want to sound scary* but I think you should get a second opinion or ask your vet to do a brain scan. Apart from the 'destuctive' and 'naughty' symptoms, my friend's dog had all the others, mild at first but gradually got worse, she was found to have a brain tumour.


I was thinking the same thing. 

Those symptoms mentioned are eerily similar to what happened to my own dog just before I lost him to a brain tumour. I don't want to worry you unnecessarily when it could be solely behavioural, but I agree with the others who mentioned insisting on a brain scan.

Regardless of what is going on, I am truly sorry you and your dog are going through this, and I hope you get some solid answers soon.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I just wanted to add that some types of tumour are operable or there are treatment options; my boys were treatable by radiotherapy and his symptoms were caused by the tumour having no where to go and pressing on other parts of the brain - eventually we lost him as the tumour came back.

My boy also did not get aggressive he was almost the opposite he went ever more loving and soppy than he was before and he stopped being DA too.

Another odd symptom he had was that he stopped wanting to climb the stairs and be carried up. He had a spinal mini stroke at the same time though as original diagnosis so could have been that, but have read the stairs thing can be a symptom.

His personality did change too, he went from being a fun loving loon to a very sensible and middle aged dog quickly who liked his routines.

I forgot also about epilepsy, staring can be related to fits too as mentioned and all sorts of other things.

Good luck and hope you get a positive diagnosis sorted soon.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

diablo said:


> some of those symptoms sounds like L2-HGA heres a blog written by a staffordshire bull terrier owner , explaining his symptoms.
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier Health - L2-HGA


this is what i was going to suggest


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, sounds neurological, either mild form of epilepsy or something else. I would be asking for a referral to a specialist and a brain scan.


----------



## harveyskye (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I just wanted to give you an update on my boy but 1st to thank you all for your comments ... All of which are very appreciated.
Yesterday I came home from work as normal to find the dogs in the lounge... They usually have run of half the house while we are out and all outside etc.nhe had not only opened the door but chewed through the metal kids gate, breaking and bending all the metal to gain access. Found him in the lounge sleeping on the rug.
I took the kids to park today. Gone 1hour max. Came home to find he'd pulled the door handle off and ripped up his lovely bed. 
He has been panting a lot over the past 24 hrs. Pacing and very restless. I just don't know what's has got into my boy. The it's like a change of character and this evening he is been lovely, soppy, lazy usual self. It's like he has almost got a split personality.
I am going to ring the vets Monday and see if they will refer me for a MRI. He is insured. I will ask them to run the thyroid bloods too. Anything is worth a try try help him. 
I must admit his recent destructive behaviour has worried me with the kids. Try explaining that to a 4 and a 1 yr old who adore both our dogs. Dogs adore them too. Finding it really hard to cope at the moment not knowing what he is thinking. If it's brain related.. Does he know he acting like he does, is he in any pain... I just want to understand, want the vet to find out.... He is too young to give up on him yet.....


----------



## lexie11 (Jun 23, 2012)

My dalmatian 11 month old had some of the symptoms your describing, she had the shaking, unresponsiveness and the staring into space. After 2 weeks o f blood tests for thyroid , xrays , she was sent for an mri scan and spinal tap. She was diagnosed with steroid responsive meningitis and is on steroids for the next four months. As soon as she went on the steroids her symptoms improved dramatically. She is much more herself apart from the hunger and thirst and restlesness from the steroids. Hope this info helps and you get a diagnosis soon. Some of the symtoms do sound similar ,I hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

harveyskye said:


> Hi - My vet doesnt know what is happenning to my 6 year old Staffy. I was wondering if anyone else had experience anything similar and had any advice.
> 
> To cut a very long story short - Here is a list of my dogs symptoms (Please note these symptoms are not every day - he had more good days then bad at the moment):
> STARING - He will stare at the fence, radiator, oven - you name it he will stare at it for hours.
> ...


Just read this on another thread and thought there may be a connection

lexie11 
Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Jun 2012
Posts: 4

Re: 11 month Dalmatian on streroids for meningitis

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks again for all the advice. Thankfully we got a diagnosis relativelely quickly by 2 weeks, but only after we were refered by our vet to a neurologist as her symptoms were sporadic . Just to let everyone know her symptoms were extreme stiffness especially on a morning, shivering or shaking intermitently, arching of the back with head lowered towards the floor, lethargy, lack of appetite, shaky on her legs, staring into space and unresponsiveness to instruction. Initially her symptoms were only in the morning and lasted 5 minutes or so and then she would return to her normal self for the rest of the day. Then this increased to twice , then three times until she became very unwell. She was at the vets 4 times over a week as metacam did not improve the symptoms, eventually she was referred to the specialist vet for the spinal tap and mri which gave her the diagnosis of streroid responsive meningitis. We also showed the neurologist a film showing him her symptoms and this helped a great deal. Just wanted to give more detail of this awful condition to give doggy lovers the heads up .Thanks again. She is getting stronger everyday we are up to week 6 of a nineteen week coarse of the steroids so we are getting there slowly.

Full thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/243055-11-month-dalmatian-streroids-meningitis-2.html


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I think it would be great if you can get the MRI; for me the worst part was not knowin what was wrong with my boy... OK a brain tumour was not good news at al but at least we knew what was wrong with him and could get on with treating it.

As part of the diagnosis tests my vets did was to give him a course of pain killers, both times (first diagnosis and when it came back) and both times neither had any effect so we knew it was not pain causing the symptoms... if you are worried could your vet try that perhaps at least you would then know one way or the other if pain related. 

She also tried a course of vivitonin which is prescribled for dementia type symptoms which didn't help.... but at the end of the day I think that the MRI would give you some answers straight away?

When we were referred, we were there within 3 days so hopefully not a long wait for your family and boy.

I know when i researched (which I did constantly) when the tumour came back there were quite a few conditions with the same type of symptoms, and the Thyriod was one of them.


----------



## harveyskye (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone.
Just a quick update.
Vets wants a urine sample to rule out the cushings disease although they think this is highly unlikely.
Then they want to send us to a behavioural specialist - Personally i dont think this is going to help as we dont think he has separation anxiety. We even set up a video camera yesterday to see his behaviour (Vet said within 30 minutes he will show sign of distress if its anxiety) Absolutely nothing, no barking nothing. We will continue to record the dogs while we are not there to make sure. Both dogs keep each other company and are used to being left from a puppy. 
Vet will not send us for MRI unless the behaviour people thinks they cannot help and that it is a medical condition.
Not really getting anywhere fast. 
On a good note Harv's has been having a good day or 2 since his dramatic behaviour over the weekend. he's gone back to his usual soppy lazy self. if the pattern is correct he will have a bad day tomorrow.... 
Like a split personality disorder it seems.
Thanks again for all your comments.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

harveyskye said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just a quick update.
> Vets wants a urine sample to rule out the cushings disease although they think this is highly unlikely.
> Then they want to send us to a behavioural specialist - Personally i dont think this is going to help as we dont think he has separation anxiety. We even set up a video camera yesterday to see his behaviour (Vet said within 30 minutes he will show sign of distress if its anxiety) Absolutely nothing, no barking nothing. We will continue to record the dogs while we are not there to make sure. Both dogs keep each other company and are used to being left from a puppy.
> ...


If your vet is refusing to arrange an MRI, I would strongly recommend that you find another vet. A qualified behaviourist, given your dog's sudden change of character, will recommend a brain scan BEFORE any behaviour modification. I am a very suspicious sort of person and I can't help thinking that your vet wants the money for all this himself and will have to send him somewhere else for an MRI.

I think you should go elsewhere.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I couldn't agree more Newfiesmum!1... I think the vet is wasting precious time, your boy needs medical assessment sorted before behavioral assessment, to my mind this could possibly cause him more stress than needed?

SO sorry your going through all this worry, I can see what a wonderful responsible owner you are, sending loving healing thoughts your way...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

harveyskye said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just a quick update.
> Vets wants a urine sample to rule out the cushings disease although they think this is highly unlikely.
> Then they want to send us to a behavioural specialist - Personally i dont think this is going to help as we dont think he has separation anxiety. We even set up a video camera yesterday to see his behaviour (Vet said within 30 minutes he will show sign of distress if its anxiety) Absolutely nothing, no barking nothing. We will continue to record the dogs while we are not there to make sure. Both dogs keep each other company and are used to being left from a puppy.
> ...


Cushings symptoms are very specific so Im rather confused to be honest. Iv e got a dog with cushings, and they usually drink and pee for england as well as always appear hungry that usually the first symptoms, they do pant more and some tend to become pot bellied (although my girls didint) and there muscles can appear to be wasted. Usually the first sign is drinking and peeing more and they can start to have accidents.

I cant understand if anything why they are not doing a biochemistry and hemotology, (if the havent already) amongst other things that would show up more probably including possible cushings as you usually get raised AP ALT
cholesterol and glucose and decreased urea with cushings disease. Hemotology, Biochemistry and a Thyroid test would likely be more useful. Plus they are all things that are in the standard set of minumum tests for diagnosing seizure type symptoms.
As also mentioned Hypo Thyroid is linked to odd, agressive and bizarre behaviour too.


----------



## harveyskye (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone.
Just to update on Harvey. Today we took him to another vet for a second opinion. Took the video footage and discussed his symptoms. She thinks it is probably a brain tumour and will refer for MRI. 
Won't be going back to our old vet again!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Really hope that you get things sorted, its good if she is reffering you to a neurologist for a scan, I was reffered to one, and they do an evaluations and other tests as well as the scan or the one I went to did.

Hoping you get an appointment soon.


----------



## harveyskye (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone.
Just to let you know that Harvey hasnt had a very good weekend. he's really not a happy boy.
The MRI scanning is 50 minutes in the car and they want to see him then go back for the scan. We are beginning to think that it maybe kinder to say goodbye to our little man. 
He hates the car so do we put him through the stress of going to and having MRI, then if it is a tumour they wont wake him up but its for some slight chance its not then do we really put him through all the testing to try and work out what is wrong with him?
Everyone is certain it must be a tumour but obviously always a slight chance it isnt.
What do people think?
We have never had to make a decision like this before and its such an upsetting time. Just need to be sure we are making the right decision.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

harveyskye said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just to let you know that Harvey hasnt had a very good weekend. he's really not a happy boy.
> The MRI scanning is 50 minutes in the car and they want to see him then go back for the scan. We are beginning to think that it maybe kinder to say goodbye to our little man.
> He hates the car so do we put him through the stress of going to and having MRI, then if it is a tumour they wont wake him up but its for some slight chance its not then do we really put him through all the testing to try and work out what is wrong with him?
> ...


Simple answer is, yes you do. I can appreciate that he hates the car, but it is for his own good like anything else he might hate, like perhaps having his teeth cleaned. Perhaps you can get him some calmatives or something for the journey, check with the vet first. Even if it is a tumour, does not mean they cannot operate. That would depend entirely on where it is.

If you love the dog, you will go to any lengths to try to save him, where there is life there is hope.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It seems that your own vet hasnt got a clue, with a specialist they would likely have a much better idea. True it could be a tumour but it could also be a lot of other things. At least if it did turn out to be a tumour then at least you know and did everything you possibly could, it could easily turn out to be something else too, which with treatment could be solved.

if he were mine then I would go ahead and at least once the cause is known, you can make an informed knowledgable decision and know that whatever that decision turns out to be it was the right one.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Like others have said I would want to know before making a decision. 

Can't write this without sounding heartless so ignoring everything else and just a couple of thoughts a bit outside "the box"... 

Later on would you feel guilty if you felt you didn't try everything you could?
Could it become a source of contention between family members?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I think that if you didn't go through with this you may have regrets afterwards?

When my boy went in he had a consultation (and we starved him before) then they took him straight in for his MRI and we went up to see him later.

There are so many different types of brain tumour; some are operable... my boy I was convinced was a gonner that day.. but he had radiotherapy and lived for a further 15 months, they gave him 6 months with treatment. 

His type was a pituiatury macroadenoma.

Trouble is googling it will kinda scare you but I had to but theres so many different types with different treatments you will be none the wiser.

We were pretty sure it was his head by the time he went we had done

Painkillers to see if pain related (wasn't)
Vivitonin (he had brain damage from accident when he was younger)
Blood tests
x-rays of spine (he did have spine damage from same accident, not sure if could have been that)
then by the time got to MRI had ruled out alot of things.

He also had steriods whilst waiting for the MRI which the first time round turned him into a new dog over night. 

Good luck anyway - he won't like the car but it is for his own good if you decide to go through with it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

harveyskye said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just to let you know that Harvey hasnt had a very good weekend. he's really not a happy boy.
> The MRI scanning is 50 minutes in the car and they want to see him then go back for the scan. We are beginning to think that it maybe kinder to say goodbye to our little man.
> He hates the car so do we put him through the stress of going to and having MRI, then if it is a tumour they wont wake him up but its for some slight chance its not then do we really put him through all the testing to try and work out what is wrong with him?
> ...


my old boy wasn`t fond of car journey`s , he found them incredibly stressful , he`d froth at the mouth , vomit and pooh himself sometimes on those journeys mainly because he always associated car journeys with the vet in his later years. i`m sure he realized after a while the point of those journeys were to save his life and to make sure he were as pain free as possible in the later months of his life. i didn`t like putting him through it but you see , thats where i suppose i were selfish as it enabled me to keep him with me a little while longer.
without knowing the full facts behind your dogs illness i think it`s only fair you put him through that journey , you are listening to a vet who hasn`t given you a proper diagnosis , IF it is a tumour there is nothing stopping you at all bringing your boy home , keeping him as pain free as possible , allow everyone to say their goodbyes and have him put to sleep around people and all his family that love him.
i think you owe him at least that much.


----------



## harveyskye (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi
Out of courtesy I wanted to let you all know.
Harvey deteriorated quite considerable last week - To cut a long story short we had no choice but to say our goodbye's to Harvey on Friday.
There was no cure for him (tumour) and rather than let him suffer we let him go to Rainbow Bridge where is could be a painfree and happy boy again. We were with him to the end and cuddled him as he passed over.
I've cried so much for my lost boy, I keep 'seeing' him around the home, cant stop thinking about him, towards the end it was like he wanted to go. He had given up, and although we didnt want to see him go, we also didnt want to be selfish and keep him going for our benefit.
Our other dog has been looking for him but we are giving her lots of attention and grieving together for our best friend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

so sorry  r.i.p harvey. x


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

So sad. Rest in peace in peace Harvey x


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sending hugs for you and your family you must be devastated, run free at the bridge dear Harvey x


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

aww sorry to hear about Harvey, but atleast you know he is not in pain anymore
rip Harvey.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

so sorry to hear that you had to say goodbye to him and there was nothing that could be done.

Run forever free in sunshine Harvey at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry, RIP Harvey.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry to hear Harvey has gone to the bridge, run free beautiful boy xxx


----------



## ronnypaston (Jul 6, 2012)

Individually I don't think this is going to help as we don't think he has depression. We even set up a photographic camera last night to see his behaviour. Definitely nothing, no woofing nothing. We will keep history the pets while we are not there to create sure. Both pets keep each other organization and are used to being remaining from a dog.


----------



## beetle22 (Oct 3, 2012)

I do apologise for posting on a thread unaware that the poor dog was no longer alive. I only joined yesterday and to be honest it's taken me a while to work out how to use the forum. I am sorry for any upset caused by my faliure to read the complete thread. My heart goes out to harveys owner as I have been there and know what it's like to loose a dog.

When I posted my message to see, if I could help after reading the first thread, I was trying to help after having a dog of my own that behaved in a similiar way. A stroke brought his life to an end. Rest assured I will be sure to read every page of threads in future.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

beetle22 said:


> It sounds like your dog is experiencing early stages of Dementia. I am not a vet, but can tell you I used to have a labrador who behaved in a similiar way. There wasn't any treatment or test the vet could give my labrador. It was a verbal diagnosis based on my labs strange behaviour that is similiar to your dogs.
> 
> Here is a link to more information about dementia in Dogs below, I hope it helps you
> 
> Symptoms of Dog Dementia - VetInfo


Perhaps you should read the ENTIRE post before commenting????Harvey sadly had to be put to sleep several months ago.


----------



## beetle22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Dear Polishrose, can you very kindly delete the post you have quoted as I know how I would feel if after the event someone had replied to my post about my dog that had passed away. 

I only joined yesterday and hadn't realised the poor dog was gone when I posted my message to see if I could help after having a dog of my own that behaved in a similiar way. A stroke brought his life to an end. My heart goes out to harveys owner as I have been there.


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

Just read the whole thread .. bless Harvey. Im so sorry.

R.I.P Harvey ... head for the bridge sweet angel.


----------



## harveyskye (Jun 18, 2012)

Just had an email saying ppl had posted on my thread. Needless to say I am in absolute tears.... its been a few months now and the pain is still so raw... 

If anyone is reading this please dont post anymore. Lets just leave it in case anyone else has the same symptoms but i really dont want any advice etc when i've lost him.


----------

